# Ein lustiges Video



## computerbetrüger (14 Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe hier ein lustiges Video entdeckt.
http://www.youtube.com  [Link gelöscht]  
 

Gruß an alle.


----------



## Gluko (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: Ein lustiges Video*

Wohl eher dreiste Werbung, wenn Du Dich schon extra dafür anmeldest !!!


----------



## technofreak (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: Ein lustiges Video*



Gluko schrieb:


> Wohl eher dreiste Werbung, wenn Du Dich schon extra dafür anmeldest !!!


So sehe ich das auch. Link daher gelöscht. 

PS: Was an dem Video lustig sein soll, entzieht sich mir


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: Ein lustiges Video*

Ja, 

so ist es. Das Video soll in die YouTube-Toplisten kommen und dann Werbung für eine Internetseite machen. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn die Administratoren hier den Betreiber der Webseite als User "Computerbetrüger" identifizieren. Dazu wird auch noch Werbung für Planet 49 gemacht, die bei meinen Freunden auf Antispam ganz übel aufgefallen sind.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Wembley (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: Ein lustiges Video*



technofreak schrieb:


> PS: Was an dem Video lustig sein soll, entzieht sich mir


Vielleicht hat er das einem Dreijährigen vorgespielt und dieser hat zwei Sekunden lang gelacht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: Ein lustiges Video*

Du unterschätzt Dreijährige...


----------

